# موقع بلوكات اوتوكاد جاهزة...تحميل مباشر...مواضيع متعددة..تدفئة وتكييف وهيدروليك و....



## طالب البوليتكنك (9 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بصراحة موقع استفدت منه كثيرا وآثرت أن أنشره لكم حتى يستفيد الجميع منه

يحتوي على العديد من البلوكات الجاهزة في مواضيع متعددة

والتحميل مباشر من الموقع بمجرد الضغط على الصورة

**رابط الموقع
**
cadforum.cz/catalog_en
**
ارجو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع واليكم بعض الصور من الموقع

*


----------



## alarefmohamed (9 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو مشكورا تفعيل الرابط


----------



## aati badri (9 يونيو 2012)

alarefmohamed قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو مشكورا تفعيل الرابط



http://www.cadforum.cz/catalog_en/?cat=5



شاكريييييييين
http://www.cadforum.cz/catalog_en/?fo=RFA


----------



## COREY (9 يونيو 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً اخي بارك الله فيك استمر على مجهودك
*


----------

